
Solar Water condensation - iixsive
I am working on a water purification system that is fully off grid solar powered, to make lousy well water drinkable
I would love to hear from other off grid hackers mad their projects
======
iixsive
Thanks You tube it is then

------
bufferoverflow
Check out Youtube, lots of designs for water "purification".

There's no real DIY solution to real water purification. It's relatively easy
to kill the small organisms and even bacteria, but viruses, heavy metals and
poisons require high tech membranes that only let tiny molecules through.

